# Three options for prepped but uncooked CSRs?



## Inscrutable (May 12, 2022)

So I cut up some CSRs for burnt ends, rubbed, and into the fridge overnight. 
But plans changed and these won’t get eaten in the next couple days. So unlike the rest of us, they need a freezecation.

So think I have 3 options (but different impacts from safety and texture perspectives):
1. Refreeze now, cook another day
2. cook to 160*, freeze, finish/glaze another day
3. do the full cook/glaze and then freeze for reheating another day

Obviously option 1 the least safe, but overwhelmingly so? And any thoughts on which out of 2 & 3 may have the least negative effect on edibility aspects?


----------



## Nefarious (May 12, 2022)

So I look up CSR and find Corporate Social Responsibility, probably not what you intended?


----------



## Inscrutable (May 12, 2022)

country style ribs … (sliced/diced pork butt)


----------



## TNJAKE (May 12, 2022)

It's perfectly safe to refreeze meat that was properly thawed in a fridge


----------



## chopsaw (May 12, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> 1. Refreeze now, cook another day
> 2. cook to 160*, freeze, finish/glaze another day
> 3. do the full cook/glaze and then freeze for reheating another day


Jake has you covered . No reason not to refreeze uncooked , and that's what I would do . 

They 1 thing I do take into consideration is the sell by date on the package , and the time it takes to thaw . You have some room there , but if you're close to date figure in the thaw time . 
Since you have them cut , package them so they are not one big hunk . Maybe lay flat in the bag .


----------



## mr_whipple (May 12, 2022)

Huh.... never thought to use them for burnt ends. That's a grand idea!


----------



## Inscrutable (May 12, 2022)

I had just bought it at store the day before, it was thawed there … not sure if previously frozen, but probably so.

Good … #1 is my preference too if safe enough.
And yeah, my plan was single layer in vacsealed bags and into the chest/deeper freezer

Thanks guys!


----------



## Inscrutable (May 12, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> Huh.... never thought to use them for burnt ends. That's a grand idea!


Have done with Chuck, top/bottom round (using sous vide for part of cook), and butt/CSRs … apart from brisket, the butt/CSR my fav.


----------



## tallbm (May 12, 2022)

For safety I think any route you take is ok.

For practicality I would cook and freeze because it will reheat and eat amazingly AND it will already be done.

Nothing like being hungry and pulling out some amazing vac sealed BBQ from freezer, heating, and eating in like a 20 min period :)


----------



## Inscrutable (May 12, 2022)

tallbm said:


> For safety I think any route you take is ok.
> 
> For practicality I would cook and freeze because it will reheat and eat amazingly AND it will already be done.
> 
> Nothing like being hungry and pulling out some amazing vac sealed BBQ from freezer, heating, and eating in like a 20 min period :)


Yes, I do that with a lot of food/cooks, and for the ones amenable to reheating in the hot tub they come out almost indistinguishable from original. But I have some other cooking to do today for the changed plans, so freezing raw this time. And if I cooked them today I would be unable to resist eating them now!


----------



## Inscrutable (May 12, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> So I look up CSR and find Corporate Social Responsibility, probably not what you intended?


That is served rare … very rare.


----------



## tallbm (May 12, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> Yes, I do that with a lot of food/cooks, and for the ones amenable to reheating in the hot tub they come out almost indistinguishable from original. But I have some other cooking to do today for the changed plans, so freezing raw this time. And if I cooked them today I would be unable to resist eating them now!


Yep, then freezing and doing later will work just fine :)


----------



## Nefarious (May 12, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> That is served rare … very rare.


If you can find it offered anywhere.


----------

